# Gentoo bootet nicht

## TG

Hallo zusammen,

an folgendem Problem hänge ich zur Zeit fest. Nach dem Emerge und Konfiguration von Grub (Version 0.93) startete ich den Rechner neu, aber er bootete nicht. Das zu bootende Betriebssysteme kann ich aus dem Bootloader noch auswählen dann erscheint folgendes Bild:

 *Quote:*   

> Booting Gentoo 1.4
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> 
> Filesystem Type ext2fs Partition Type 0x83
> ...

 

Dann tut der Rechner nichts mehr.

Grub wurde im MBR (hd0) installiert.

Die grub.confi sieht folgendermassen aus:

 *grub.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> ...

 

Der Rechner ist ein PIII und zur installation verwendete ich die Live CD Gentoo 1.4 (released) für P3. Die Partitionen sind folgendermassen aufgeteilt:

hda1 -> Boot -> ext3

hda2 -> root -> reiserfs

hdb1 -> swap

hdb2 -> /home -> reiserfs

Ext3 und Reiserfs ist im Kernel integriert und die ReiserFS Proggs sind installiert.

Habt ihr eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte???? Ist dies ein generelles Grub-Problem? Wenn noch irgendwelche Informationen benötigt werden, nur los.

----------

## dertobi123

 *TG wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *grub.conf wrote:*   
> 
> default 0
> ...

 

Was issen dein root Filesystem? hda2 oder hda3?

Gruß Tobias

----------

## TG

sorry oben die grub.conf ist falsch muss natürlich /dev/hda2 stehen.

also nochmal:

root = hda2

boot = hda1

swap = hdb1

home = hdb2

----------

## dertobi123

Hallo,

wenn ich was von dir zitiere, dass falsch ist (und sich das im Laufe des Threads klärt) isses schön, dass nicht wegzukorrigieren. So kann die Diskussion nachher keiner mehr nachvollziehen.

Also: Chroote nochmal in den System und guck dir die Kernelconfig an.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## ian!

Hi Tobias, hi TG,

was mich daran fertig macht, ist die Tatsache, dass er den Kernel ja schon geladen hat:

```
Uncompressing Linux...Ok booting Kernel
```

Also ist es dann ja auch nicht mehr in den Händen von Grub.

Hatte TG ja gestern schon gefragt, welchen Prozessortypen er in der Kernel-Config eingetragen hat. Allerdings ist das ja (zumindest für diese Maschine) richtig auf "P3>gcc3" gesetzt, wie er mir sagte.

Mit welchen CFLAGS hast Du denn das System gebaut?

"march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"?

Gruß,

ian

----------

## TG

@ian: Sehr richtig. Siehe auch hier: Link

----------

## dertobi123

Hallo,

mir ist die vermeintlich falsche grub.conf halt direkt ist Auge gesprungen  :Wink: 

Wenn sich TG sicher ist, dass die Config stimmt, würde ich empfehlen den Kernel nochmal eben neu zu bauen. Wir sind hier zwar nicht bei Windows, machmal soll sowas aber helfen. 

Ansonsten: Chrooten, und mal gucken ob in /var/log/kern* was drinsteht, wenn das auch nix nützt: ratlos  :Sad: 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## TG

@dertobi: DAnke erstmal. Werde morgen mal nen neuen Kern bauen und gucken obs klappt, wenn nicht musst du halt mal vorbeikommen und dir das mal angucken.  :Laughing: 

----------

## dertobi123

Hallo,

Langsam können wir ne Gentoo User Group Ruhrgebiet aufmachen, der ian! ist sicher dabei   :Wink: 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## kurt

Hi

welchen Kernel vewendest du den  :Question: 

des misterium kenn ich vom 2.6, das system startet aber der bildschirm bleibt schwarz oder kommt erst wenn X gestartet wird wobei die konsole schwarzbleibt.

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> Langsam können wir ne Gentoo User Group Ruhrgebiet aufmachen, der ian! ist sicher dabei  
> 
> Gruß Tobias

 

Aber sicher das!   :Very Happy: 

@TG: Und gestern noch das Problem lösen können?

----------

## TG

@kurt: Ne, ist nen 2.4er Kernel. Das gleiche bestand aber früher auch auf meinem Notebook. Das kann aber auch Problem mit der onboard Grafikkarte gewesen sein. Habe es letztendlich mit Lilo zum rennen gekriegt gehabt.

@ian! und alle anderen: Werde heute den Kernel neu basteln und danach mal eine Statusmeldung abliefern. :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

Mir kam da gerade so ein Gedanke. Ist zwar nur eine Vermutung, könnte aber doch ein Auslöser des Problems sein.

Hast Du ACPI / APM im Kernel aktiviert? Vielleicht das einfach mal rausschmeissen?

Gerade das Spiel zwischen SCSI und ACPI hat mich beim 2.4 Kernel schon öfter zum Wahnsinn getreiben. Vielleicht ist das hier vorliegende Problem auch eines davon...

Gruß,

ian

----------

## kurt

versuchs mal mit diesen einstellungen

```

 Character devices  --->  

  <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) 

 [ ]   Intel 440LX/BX/GX and I815/I820/I830M/I830MP/I840/I845/I850/I860 support   

 [ ]   Intel I810/I815/I830M (on-board) support          

 [ ]   VIA chipset support                     

 [ ]   AMD Irongate, 761, and 762 support         

 [ ]   AMD 8151 support                          

 [ ]   Generic SiS support                     

 [ ]   ALI chipset support               

 [ ]   Serverworks LE/HE support          

 [ ]   NVIDIA chipset support           

 [ ]   ATI IGP chipset support            

 [*] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 DRI support)     

 [ ]   Build drivers for old (XFree 4.0) DRM    

  --- DRM 4.1 drivers                  

 < >   3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+   

 < >   3dlabs GMX 2000                    

 < >   ATI Rage 128           

 < >   ATI Radeon          

 < >   Intel I810           

 < >   Intel 830M                 

 < >   Matrox g200/g400    

 < >   S3 Savage              

 < >   SiS                               

 < >   VIA CLE266             

 < > ACP Modem (Mwave) support

   Console drivers  --->

 [*] VGA text console  

 [*] Video mode selection support     

 < > MDA text console (dual-headed) (EXPERIMENTAL)    

 Frame-buffer support  --->  

  [*] Support for frame buffer devices (EXPERIMENTAL)            

 < >   nVidia Riva support (EXPERIMENTAL)        

 < >   Cirrus Logic support (EXPERIMENTAL)      

  < >   Permedia2 support (EXPERIMENTAL)              

 < >   Permedia3 support (EXPERIMENTAL)               

 < >   Cyber2000 support                          

  [*]   VESA VGA graphics console             

 <*>   VGA 16-color graphics console                        

 < >   Hercules mono graphics console (EXPERIMENTAL)   

 < >   Matrox acceleration (EXPERIMENTAL)                      

 < >   ATI Mach64 display support (EXPERIMENTAL)                 

 < >   ATI Radeon display support (EXPERIMENTAL)        

 < >   ATI Rage128 display support (EXPERIMENTAL)                 

 < >   Intel 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G display support (EXPERIMENTAL)  

 < >   SIS acceleration (EXPERIMENTAL)             

 < >   NeoMagic display support (EXPERIMENTAL)               

 < >   3Dfx Banshee/Voodoo3 display support (EXPERIMENTAL)  

 < >   3Dfx Voodoo Graphics (sst1) support (EXPERIMENTAL)       

 < >   Trident support (EXPERIMENTAL)            

 <*>   Virtual Frame Buffer support (ONLY FOR TESTING!) (EXPERIMENTAL)    

 [*]   Advanced low level driver options    

 <*>     Monochrome support      

 <*>     2 bpp packed pixels support       

 <*>     4 bpp packed pixels support   

 <*>     8 bpp packed pixels support

 <*>     16 bpp packed pixels support

 <*>     32 bpp packed pixels support   

 < >     Amiga bitplanes support                             

 < >     Amiga interleaved bitplanes support                       

 < >     Atari interleaved bitplanes (2 planes) support    

 < >     Atari interleaved bitplanes (4 planes) support     

 < >     Atari interleaved bitplanes (8 planes) support   

 < >     Mac variable bpp packed pixels support            

 <*>     VGA 16-color planar support                           

 <*>     VGA characters/attributes support                      

 < >     HGA monochrome support (EXPERIMENTAL)      

  [*]   Support only 8 pixels wide fonts      

  [*]   Select compiled-in fonts                

 [*]     VGA 8x8 font                   

 [*]     VGA 8x16 font                    

 [ ]     Sparc console 8x16 font      

 [ ]     Pearl (old m68k) console 8x8 font   

 [ ]     Acorn console 8x8 font

```

```

make dep

make clean

make bzImage

make modules

make modules_install

make install

```

make install copiert den kernel nach /boot und alles was noch dazugehört der alte kernel wird umbenant fals er vmlinuz heist etc.

kleine änderung in der grub.conf

```

default 0 

timeout 30 

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz #wird auch korrekt angezeigt 

 

#Booting Gentoo 1.4 

title=Gentoo 1.4 

root (hd0,0)

makeactive

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3 vga=791

title=Gentoo 1.4 old

root (hd0,0)

makeactive

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz.old root=/dev/hda3 vga=791

```

so müste die konsole zumindest hochkommen

die grafickkarte kanst du in einem zweiten versuch dan einbinden

MfG

kurt

----------

## dertobi123

Und was hat der gute TG von nem Framebuffer, wenn der Kernel nicht mal hochkommt   :Question: 

Im übrigen: Wenn er nicht wissen würde, wie man einen Kernel backt und grub konfiguriert, dann hätte er wohl danach gefragt.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## TG

Morgen zusammen, *gähn*

es ist alles in Butter.

Lag am Kernel. Habe den neu gebaut und ein paar Einstellungen verändert. Darunter z.B. ACPI, i2o ausgeschaltet und  Ramdisk, usw. eingeschaltet. und noch ein paar weitere. Woran es aber letztendlich lag kann ich nicht 100% sagen. Auf jedenfall bootete Gentoo danach wunderbar. Naja so wunderbar auch nicht, weil er noch ein paar Sachen anmeckert die ihm fehlen beim Booten aber dem werde ich auch noch auf die Schliche kommen. :Wink: 

----------

